# Sub avail. In central ct



## performanceplus (Dec 7, 2009)

We are looking to add a few more accounts. Few have a fleet of newer plow trucks, as well as sanders. If you are interested in our service please give me a call or send me a email.

Thanks, Chris

860-262-3889
[email protected]


----------

